# Goto - Anweisung



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

Servus,

wie funktioniert in Java die goto-anweisung ?

wenn ich unten im programm zu einer gewissen stelle nach oben springen will .. wie realisiere ich das ?


```
textlabel;
..
..
..
..
goto textlabel;
```


so ?


----------



## thE_29 (13. Jan 2005)

gotos != OO Sprache!

für was braucht man sowas überhaupt??


hab gotos nur in Assembler gebraucht und sonst eigentlich nie und man sollte sich gotos nicht angewöhnen, weil sie die OO Struktur zusammenhauen!


----------



## dotlens (13. Jan 2005)

????
wär mir neu dass es goto in Java gibt....

und wenn es ein goto gibt, verwende es nicht. ist sehr schlechter programmierstil!

ich denke wenn du methoden machst kannt du alles schön so aufrufen, wie du es möchtest und benötigst kein einziges goto


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

kann noch keine methoden ^^ is da das dumme an der sache :>


----------



## foobar (13. Jan 2005)

> kann noch keine methoden ^^ is da das dumme an der sache :>


Na dann wirds aber Zeit ;-)
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_06_000.htm#Xxx999383


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

bin gerade dabei felder zu lernen... :>


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Jan 2005)

Soviel ich weiß, ist "goto" unter Java zwar ein reserviertes Schlüsselwort, aber Sprunganweisungen sind nicht implementiert.

Aber selbst wenn es so wäre, kann ich Dir nur einen guten Rat geben: laß es!


----------



## mic_checker (13. Jan 2005)

Also wie schon meine Vorredner verlauten ließen: noch ist goto in Java "nicht implementiert".

Um goto zu "simulieren" kannst du Label und break, bzw. continue verwenden. Das klappt aber nur in Schleifen.


```
MyLabel:
for(....)
   for(....)
      if(...)
         continue MyLabel;
```

Eine solche Anweisung sollte nur in Ausnahmefällen benutzt werden, da es Spaghetticode erzeugt und schlechter Programmierstil ist.


----------



## meez (13. Jan 2005)

GOTO ist etwas böses, etwas sehr böses sogar.....


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Jan 2005)

kk ich werde vermeiden das zu nutzen wenn es mal eingebaut ist :>

thx 4 help @ all   

mfg


----------



## EagleEye (13. Jan 2005)

doch das is glaube schon drin stev hatte sowas mal in irgend einem decompilted prog glaube gesehn wenn ich mich richtig erinnere aba wie schon gesagt man sollte es nicht nutzen


----------



## Gast (13. Jan 2005)

verwende keine goto`s.. sondern wie gesagt pack die methoden... methoden sind ultrahammerleicht zu erstellen

_edited by thE_29: kein gscheiter Nick und net gerade freundlich!_


----------

